
Show HN: Wiplo – A beautiful Trello replacement - wiplo
https://www.wiplo.com
======
notheguyouthink
Is this UI a template that i'm unaware of? Slack, Flock, Discord, <insert new
hip product>, they all seem to have nearly an identical UI. This one
especially just looks like Discord to me.

I'm not knocking it, it's a nice Bootstrap-like UI, i'm just weirded out by it
showing up everywhere.

 _Note_ : I'm a dev, not a designer, so i have no idea which elements make me
feel like this is "the same". I don't think it's just the sidebar, but beyond
that i do not know. Is it the sidebar + hamburger menu? etc.

~~~
wiplo
It has become a best practice design style for left nav interfaces. It's a
good idea to separate the page with contrast, which often results in a dark
left nav and white main section.

------
avitzurel
I really wanted to like this but I don't.

If I take the amount of tasks we currently have in the icebox and backlog I
would need to scroll for 2.5 minutes to get to the last one.

Whitespace looks amazing when you design stuff in PSD but it doesn't really
scale in the real world.

That's why, we still use PivotalTracker.

There's a reason people use PivotalTracker and Jira. Even though they're not
what you'd call "beautiful" and "2.0", they scale, they have a user experience
that works for companies, managers and engineers.

It's hip, but it's unusable in the real world.

~~~
wiplo
That's good feedback, it definitely changes from user to user and what their
role is, which is why we're making it an option for the user. They'll be able
to go between Comfortable, Cozy, or Compact for card designs (stealing Gmail's
wording for this).

------
yodon
It looks pretty but it also looks like it wastes even more white space than
trello does. Do you really have to wrap every 0.5 sq inches of actual content
in 2.5 sq inches of whitespace? It's like going back to kindergarten with the
HUGE lines of text for learning to write letters for the first time after
learning to love real books with high information density. Please add a switch
that lets us dense pack our tasks. This is the one thing that's kept me in
excel and OneNote rather than Trello for my own personal task tracking

~~~
wiplo
That's good feedback, we're actually already working on a user setting for how
the cards are displayed and spaced. Like Gmail settings (Comfortable, Cozy,
Compact).

------
jespr
Why did you completely delete wiplo.com, including medium presence and the
twitter account between the previous version and this new one? I was surprised
to see wiplo up and running again..

~~~
wiplo
The structure and strategy was not quite right so we shut down, not intending
to come back, so we (mistakenly) cleared everything. Then right after a lot of
people including some investors reached out to us asking for us to restructure
it a little and bring it back. Lesson learned :(

~~~
jespr
I had a feeling it was something like that :) Thanks for responding.

------
chmln
Looks nice.

But Wiplo costs $108/yr, more than I pay for Github, and that is for a nice-
looking to-do list with some features.

Trello is free unless you need power-ups. Long live Trello.

------
ParadoxOryx
The landing page looks a lot like Stripe's [1]. Really good looking design.

[1] [https://stripe.com](https://stripe.com)

------
neilsimp1
I don't see anything in the Integrations section... is there a way to migrate
from Trello into Wiplo?

~~~
wiplo
You can import Trello boards by exporting the JSON

[https://blog.wiplo.com/migrate-trello-boards-to-wiplo-
cf1b48...](https://blog.wiplo.com/migrate-trello-boards-to-wiplo-
cf1b485c741e#.2x5ptwxl3)

